# The 2022 Spooky Halloween Thread



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DukeU (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## playtime (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2022)

time for my favorite movie


----------



## playtime (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)

10 Classic Cartoons on DVD for Halloween
					

The best TV cartoon Halloween specials to watch, including Charlie Brown, 'The Simpsons' and even 'SpongeBob SquarePants.'




					www.liveabout.com
				




By
Nancy Basile
Updated on 03/20/19
Holidays, especially Halloween, are marked by traditions. Watching TV cartoon specials is a yearly tradition. These classic cartoons and favorite Halloween episodes have become required viewing in October in my house. Check out these Halloween cartoons to make sure everyone has a ghoulishly good time.
01
of 10

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown​




It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown.
United Feature Syndicate Inc.
I don't care how old you are, _It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_ is the best Halloween cartoon you will ever see. It remains a classic after decades of viewing. Many consider it to be the quintessential kick-off to Halloween. Poor Charlie Brown learns the ins and outs of being spooked on Halloween, all while Linus is waiting for the Great Pumpkin to appear.


The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror​




Hex and the City - Treehouse of Horror XII. Twentieth Century Fox
The "Treehouse of Horror" episodes of _The Simpsons_ are some of my all-time favorite Halloween specials. This DVD includes "Treehouse of Horror V," "Treehouse of Horror VI," "Treehouse of Horror VII" and "Treehouse of Horror XII." There's also a featurette with goofy aliens Kang and Kodos. My favorite vignettes from these episodes are "The Shinning," "Nightmare Cafeteria" and "Wiz Kids" (because I love _Harry Potter_).


The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad​




The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. Disney Home Video
_The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_ cartoon that is included on this DVD is a Disney classic. Bing Crosby narrates this funny and spooky story featuring the hilariously scrawny Ichabod and his plump horse. The Headless Horseman is fairly scary, though, so take care watching it with youngsters. The other cartoon included on this DVD is _Wind in the Willows_. Definitely worth the buying price.


SpongeBob's Halloween Collection​




SpongeBob Scary Pants Collection. Paramount Home Video
_SpongeBob SquarePants_ is not just for kids. Spongebob and Patrick scare up a lot of laughs in this hour-long DVD of Halloween episodes of _Spongebob Squarepants_. The DVD includes "Scaredy Pants," "Imitation Krabs," "Frankendoodle," "I Was a Teenage Gary" and "Squidward the Unfriendly Ghost." Most of these spoof Halloween movies, or at least their villains.


South Park: Ghouls, Ghosts and Underpants Gnomes​




South Park Picture - Trapper Keeper. Comedy Central
These episodes show the strength of humor, which is parodies of pop culture. In one Halloween episode, the band Korn comes to South Park, and ends up helping the boys defend themselves against the fifth graders and some ghosts. Of course, the whole episode is a hilarious take on _Scooby Doo_. The set also includes two of my favorite _South Park_ episodes of all time: "Underpants Gnomes" and "Trapper Keeper." Scary!


Aaahh!!! Real Monsters: Season One​




Aaahh!!! Real Monsters Season One. Nickelodeon Home Video
_Aaahh!!! Real Monsters_ aired on Nickelodeon from 1994 to 2000 and returned in 2002 on the Nicktoons Network. In 2006, the show began airing on Nick Rewind. _Aaahh!!! Real Monsters_ was nominated for a Daytime Emmy in Outstanding Achievement in Animation. You'll meet Ickis, Oblina, and Krumm, three young monsters at a creepy monster school. But when they’re not learning the best methods of frightening humans from their headmaster, The Gromble, the trio is facing off against a determined monster-hunter named Simon.


Casper, the Friendly Ghost Collection​




Casper the Friendly Ghost Collection. Shout! Factory
_Casper, the Friendly Ghost_ was only ever met with screams, but just wanted someone to play with. he was created by Joseph Oriolo, who also revived _Felix the Cat_ for TV. However, Paramount Pictures only paid him $175 for the initial pilot, then went on to make millions from the cartoon. Even with bad blood in his background, Casper is a safe choice to play for little ones at Halloween. The 3-disc DVD set will include all 81 cartoons created between 1945-1963, as well as extensive bonus features.


SpongeBob SquarePants: Ghouls Fools​




SpongeBob SquarePants: Ghouls Fools. Paramount Home Entertainment
This _SpongeBob SquarePants_ DVD collection features a spooky double-length-episode, "Ghoul Fools," where SpongeBob and Patrick find themselves in the middle of a ridiculous feud between a crew of ghost pirates and the Flying Dutchman, plus six more Flying Dutchman episodes that add up to one hauntingly hilarious collection.


Toy Story of TERROR!​




Toy Story of TERROR!. Disney / Pixar
What starts out as a fun road trip for the Toy Story gang takes an unexpected turn for the worse when the trip detours to a roadside motel. After one of the toys goes missing, the others find themselves caught up in a mysterious sequence of events that must be solved before they all suffer the same fate in this _Toy Story OF TERROR!_ Most of the original cast members return for this TV special, including Tom Hanks as Woody, Tim Allen as Buzz Lightyear, Joan Cusack as Jessie, Timothy Dalton as Mr. Pricklepants, Don Rickles as Mr. Potato Head, Kristen Schaal as Trixie and Wallace Shawn as Rex.


Spooktacular Pony Tales!​




Pinkie Pie in "Luna Eclipsed". Shout! Factory
The main ponies of  "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic" are the stars of this collection of spooky stories. The episodes include Fluttershy turning into a vampire fruit bat, Pinkie Pie dressed as a chicken, Princess Luna trying to make friends and Twilight Sparkle rescuing Ponyville from Ursa Major (or so they think)


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Votto (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 1, 2022)

The History of Halloween​How an ancient Celtic harvest festival became ‘Spooky Season.’​Pocket Collections




Explore the ancient (and not-so-ancient) origins of Halloween traditions, including the surprisingly sultry history of bobbing for apples, the devilish legend behind the Jack-o-Lantern, and why everybody loves rewatching _Hocus Pocus_.
_Image by ImagePatch/Getty Images_



View Original
What Is Samhain? What to Know About the Ancient Pagan Festival That Came Before Halloween​Cady Lang
Time
Dressing up in costumes and trick-or-treating are popular Halloween activities, but few probably associate these lighthearted fall traditions with their origins in Samhain, a three-day ancient Celtic pagan festival.




View Original
Why Black Cats Are Associated With Halloween and Bad Luck​Elizabeth Yuko
History.com
As early as the 13th century, the Catholic Church linked cats to Satan.




View Original
The Story of Jack-O’-Lantern: ‘If You Knew the Sufferings of That Forsaken Craythur'​Jessica Traynor
The Irish Times
How Irish immigrants brought the Halloween tradition of carving pumpkins (originally turnips) to America.




View Original
The Secret, Steamy History Of Halloween Apples​Alison Richards
NPR
A Halloween apple was once a powerful symbol of fertility and immortality. In Europe and the early years of America, girls used apples and apple peels to divine their romantic destiny.




View Original
When ‘Dumb Suppers’ Were a Halloween Love Ritual​Anne Ewbank
Atlas Obscura
To see into the future, young women held mystical meals.




View Original
How British Colonialism Determined Whether Your Country Celebrates Halloween​Max Fisher
The Washington Post
Why is it that the United States and so many other countries celebrate the holiday, but Australia does not?




View Original
When Halloween Mischief Turned to Mayhem​Lesley Bannatyne
Zocalo Public Square
Halloween in early 19th-century America was a night for pranks, tricks, illusions, and anarchy.




View Original
From Pagan Spirits to Wonder Woman: A Brief History of the Halloween Costume​Marianna Cerini
CNN
Halloween costumes from the first half of the 20th century were terrifying. Here's how Halloween became more family-friendly.




View Original
A Brief History of the Haunted House​Chris Heller
Smithsonian Magazine
How Walt Disney inspired the world’s scariest Halloween tradition.




View Original
How Candy and Halloween Became Best Friends​Samira Kawash
The Atlantic
The origins of trick-or-treating, a relatively recent phenomenon.




View Original
How Hocus Pocus Became an Enduring Halloween Hit​Josef Adalian
Vulture
It’s hard to overstate just how much the movie critics of the day loathed _Hocus Pocus._




View Original
A Brief Halloween History of Pets in Costumes​Jen A. Miller
Vox
Instagram helps, but we’ve been dressing up dogs and cats for a long time.




View Original
When Did This Time of Year Become “Spooky Season”?​Heather Schwedel
Slate
The elusive history of a cursed phrase.









						The History of Halloween
					

How an ancient Celtic harvest festival became ‘Spooky Season.’




					getpocket.com
				





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> View attachment 703682











						The Curse of Playing the Wicked Witch of the West
					

After nearly dying while filming “The Wizard of Oz,” Margaret Hamilton spent the rest of her career trying to escape her evil character’s long shadow.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> The History of Halloween​How an ancient Celtic harvest festival became ‘Spooky Season.’​Pocket Collections
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want that fucking house!!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)

*My FAVORITE haunted house pic............*






They based it off a REAL Victorian Gingerbread house, called The Carson Mansion.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)

I think the house in the Addams Family movies with Raul Julia and Anjelica Houston was based off this one.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 1, 2022)

I live near this place........

**


----------



## FJB (Oct 1, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>





Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>





I was waiting for this thread to come back,.. you guys should go ahead and post these videos in my new Halloween Harry Potter inspired recipe thread!!  







						The Great Hall (Halloween Recipe Thread)
					

The Hogwarts Express had already taken the first years and all of the other students to Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry for the year. A muggleborn student took her place by the Hufflepuff table with her cat Jessie as this was her first year here and she couldn't wait until Christmas...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## FJB (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)

​


----------



## FJB (Oct 2, 2022)

Guess who? Don't I look bootiful?  Looks like miketx finally got his picture of me.


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2022)

FJB said:


> Guess who? Don't I look bootiful?  Looks like miketx finally got his picture of me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 704657


That's exactly what I envisioned that you looked like! Smokin! So, what's your sign? Do you come here often? need a ride? Wanna see my bullet collection?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 2, 2022)

miketx said:


> That's exactly what I envisioned that you looked like! Smokin! So, what's your sign? Do you come here often? need a ride? Wanna see my bullet collection?




This is my sign,.. I'm already taken.


----------



## miketx (Oct 2, 2022)

FJB said:


> This is my sign,.. I'm already taken.
> 
> 
> View attachment 704675


Aliens? BTW, you got reel purty fangers!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)

*Halloween decor sure has come a long way since I was little!!!!!

From this.........*









*To this.........*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 2, 2022)

*My granny got me this one Halloween when I was about 3 or 4........I played it and played it and played it.
It was my favorite record for a very long time.  I still have it somewhere.*


----------



## FJB (Oct 3, 2022)

miketx said:


> Aliens? BTW, you got reel purty fangers!



Thanks, but what do you mean lol



Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 704776




Cute little guy, but WAY too young to even know who Chucky is. XD


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 3, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


>




I've been looking for what to make for Halloween this year and I think I'll make caramel apples since you gave me the idea, but this recipe looks easier and it even adds just a tad bit more yummy. 










						M&M Caramel Apples
					

M&M Caramel Apples recipe gives you all of the caramel apple flavor with a fun twist! Plus, tips for making perfect caramel apples.




					www.ihearteating.com


----------



## FJB (Oct 4, 2022)

Hey mudwhistle, I don't think I can make the Carmel/candy apples after all because I wouldn't know what size of a flame to use so it won't accidentally burn the Carmel and the bottom of the appliance that I'm using it in and since we all have different ovens I don't think I would be able to get help with that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2022)

FJB said:


> Hey mudwhistle, I don't think I can make the Carmel/candy apples after all because I wouldn't know what size of a flame to use so it won't accidentally burn the Carmel and the bottom of the appliance that I'm using it in and since we all have different ovens I don't think I would be able to get help with that.


You could use a fondue set to heat the caramels.









						Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair
					

Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




					www.wayfair.com


----------



## FJB (Oct 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> You could use a fondue set to heat the caramels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thirty dollars for that? No offense or anything, but I'm better off baking a cake.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2022)

FJB said:


> Thirty dollars for that? No offense or anything, but I'm better off baking a cake.


----------



## FJB (Oct 4, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 705492




SO cute!!! 🥰


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)

*I wanted to post a Halloween episode of Bewitched, but I can't find a free one online, and my saved episode won't load on here.*
*
So......................
*
*Here's these videos for ya..............*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Hey mudwhistle, I don't think I can make the Carmel/candy apples after all because I wouldn't know what size of a flame to use so it won't accidentally burn the Carmel and the bottom of the appliance that I'm using it in and since we all have different ovens I don't think I would be able to get help with that.



Use a double boiler, or just put a metal bowl on top of a pot with med boiling water in it.

Or, melt them in the microwave in a glass bowl.  Just be sure and put a couple table spoons of water in them and cover with a damp paper towel, and nuke for one minute at a time and then stir.  Do that until they melt all the way.


----------



## FJB (Oct 5, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 705752





Wow, that looks cool, but how do they wipe their butts with this long of nails? 😳


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Wow, that looks cool, but how do they wipe their butts with this long of nails? 😳


*GUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLL............*


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Wow, that looks cool, but how do they wipe their butts with this long of nails? 😳


I would switch to a water seat.


----------



## FJB (Oct 5, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I would switch to a water seat.




You mean like a bidet?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> You mean like a bidet?


YUP

I have one myself.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)

I actually like this one!!!
And thats saying a lot!!!


----------



## FJB (Oct 5, 2022)

I'll get caught up on videos later as I don't have time right now, but I think I know that one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)

*Ummmm..........Is that Weird Al Yankovic in the middle there??????*

LMAO


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 6, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *I wanted to post a Halloween episode of Bewitched, but I can't find a free one online, and my saved episode won't load on here.*
> 
> *So......................*
> 
> *Here's these videos for ya..............*




I really liked the last one, it was cute.  (I started watching the videos in this thread but it's late so I'm going to bed now and I'm going to finish watching them tomorrow. 🥱


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L43XE7T82Ek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAycq9lE_IY


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 6, 2022)

The first three episodes on here............but you can watch the series on Tubi.



			https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/502602/s01-e01-episode-210?start=true
		




			https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/502601/s01-e02-episode-211?start=true
		




			https://tubitv.com/tv-shows/502600/s01-e03-episode-212?start=true


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 6, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>



It turns out that I was mixing that one up with another short called "The Jester"
Still spooky though.







Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>




Cool video! I think that I will try and carve the pumpkin with all the teeth. 




mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 706549
> View attachment 706550





Yummy. 😊


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 6, 2022)

FJB said:


> It turns out that I was mixing that one up with another short called "The Jester"
> Still spooky though.
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE The Jester!!!!  Was hoping they'd do a Halloween episode every year, but no.  They only did three I think.


----------



## FJB (Oct 6, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I LOVE The Jester!!!!  Was hoping they'd do a Halloween episode every year, but no.  They only did three I think.




Yeah, I think you're right. I don't remember there being more than three.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 7, 2022)

*Halloween Drone Show!!!*


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)

My top family oriented Halloween movies/programs to watch this year:


*Hotel Transylvania*
*Hotel Transylvania 2*
*Hocus Pocus*
*Goosebumps (Jack Black)*
*Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone*
*Beetlejuice*
*Hocus Pocus 2*
*Frankenweenie*
*Casper (1995)*
*Toy Story's Tower Of Terror*
*Disney's The Haunted Mansion*
*Young Frankenstein*
*It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown*
*Coraline*
*Abbott And Costello Meet Frankenstein*
*The Monster Squad*
*Ghostbusters (1984)*
*Bedknobs And Broomsticks*
*Sleepy Hollow (Johnny Depp)*
*The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow (Disney)*












						32 Family Halloween Movies 2021(+Printable) Extraordinary Chaos
					

32 Of The Best Halloween Family Movies That You Can Stream in 2021 with a free printable download to plan your Halloween family film night




					extraordinarychaos.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)

This thread just went over 1000 views.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 9, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *Halloween Drone Show!!!*




That was totally AWESOME!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 9, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 707885





Is that Weasley's Wizard Wheezes?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)

FJB said:


> Is that Weasley's Wizard Wheezes?


I think it's a picture of part of Weasley's shop in Diagon Alley.


----------



## FJB (Oct 9, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I think it's a picture of part of Weasley's shop in Diagon Alley.




That's what I thought. Fellow Potterhead here lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 9, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 707892





I need to put that somewhere on my tombstone LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 9, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 707895​


----------



## FJB (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (Oct 9, 2022)

"spooky" masks


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)

FJB said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Leo123 (Oct 10, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 703868​


My old grade school teacher!!  'Sister Mary Discipline'


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)

-


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)

Halloween Taco Dip - The Tipsy Housewife
					

It’s nearly October, my birthday month! It also means that it’s almost Halloween. I am gathering recipes to make for the big day that are festive, easy and delicious. If you’re anything like me you love a good taco dip. After seeing lots of fun Halloween Taco Dip recipes on Pinterest, I decided...




					thetipsyhousewife.org


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 11, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 708328​



How can he (or she) drink and throw up something if they no longer have a digestive system?


mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 708400​



It looks like he's staring into my soul lol XD


mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 708401




Aww,.. isn't that Lucas the spider? 🥰


----------



## FJB (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## badbob85037 (Oct 11, 2022)

playtime said:


>


What a crock of shit, as expected.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 11, 2022)

FJB said:


> How can he (or she) drink and throw up something if they no longer have a digestive system?
> 
> 
> It looks like he's staring into my soul lol XD
> ...


Yeah...only he's a pumpkin this time.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## playtime (Oct 12, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> What a crock of shit, as expected.



wtf are you talking about?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2022)

One of my favorite vamp movies............


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 12, 2022)

This movie was actually pretty good!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> One of my favorite vamp movies............


My favorite vamp movie is Fright Night with Anton Yelchin....and Colin Ferrell.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Oct 13, 2022)

Wow, you are really quit deep into this stuff!  But I'll have you know that there is only one Halloween that matters!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## playtime (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 14, 2022)

RIP Hagrid. 









						Robbie Coltrane, Hagrid Actor in ‘Harry Potter’ Franchise, Dies at 72
					

Robbie Coltrane, who played the lovable half-giant Rubeus Hagrid in the “Harry Potter” franchise, has died, his agency WME confirmed to Variety on Friday. He was 72. Coltrane featured i…




					www.google.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)

We just went over 2000 views


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 17, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 711168






And everybody on this thread will be invited to join the fun for USMB's second annual Thirteen Days Till Halloween that begins tonight at midnight ET.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 18, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 712052View attachment 712053View attachment 712055View attachment 712056





mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 712057





mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 712058




I wonder what these smell like.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2022)

FJB said:


> I wonder what these smell like.


They probably smell

*SPOOKY!!!!



*


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 19, 2022)

Can I have the bucket please?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 19, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 712622View attachment 712623View attachment 712624




I'm not sure what this is about, but Biden would fail miserably. (Also, I'm doing witches and Harry Potter on my Halloween thread today just in case you're interested.  )


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)

FJB said:


> I'm not sure what this is about, but Biden would fail miserably. (Also, I'm doing witches and Harry Potter on my Halloween thread today just in case you're interested.  )


I played a funny Monty Python vid to illustrate the absurdity of the Church of England....and the pictures are just pics of religious artifacts used to fight Vampires back when people actually thought they existed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 19, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I played a funny Monty Python vid to illustrate the absurdity of the Church of England....and the pictures are just pics of religious artifacts used to fight Vampires back when people actually thought they existed.




Oh okay, gotcha! Hey, can you please add some of your witch photos to my Thirteen Days Till Halloween thread? I like them, they're really cool and today's theme is witches after all.


----------



## Blossom (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 20, 2022)

Blossom said:


> View attachment 712824




I fucking hate clowns.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 21, 2022)

FJB said:


> I fucking hate clowns.



Oh !  no more clowns from now on


----------



## Blossom (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 21, 2022)

Blossom said:


> Oh !  no more clowns from now on



It's alright I still like them in movies and pictures for Halloween, I just don't want to personally run into one. I'm the same way with dolls lol



Blossom said:


> View attachment 713363



Yummy!! What's that?


----------



## Blossom (Oct 22, 2022)

FJB said:


> It's alright I still like them in movies and pictures for Halloween, I just don't want to personally run into one. I'm the same way with dolls lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!! What's that?



A Pumpkin spice cocktail !


----------



## Blossom (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 22, 2022)

Blossom said:


> A Pumpkin spice cocktail !




Sounds delicious. 😋


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 22, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 714057View attachment 714061View attachment 714059View attachment 714060View attachment 714056View attachment 714063
> 
> View attachment 714062​




Aww!!! So cute!!🥰


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 22, 2022)

Used to have one of these ceramic witches, I loved it.  I have no clue what happened to it.
I've had tons of shit go missing after moving so many times over the years.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 714294


What kind of presents do you exchange for Halloween?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 23, 2022)

mudwhistle


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 23, 2022)

Lol I'm actually playing Hermione right now in a Dramione (Draco/Hermione) roleplay. (Sorry, I think this ship is MUCH hotter and Romione is toxic.)


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 24, 2022)

Blossom said:


> View attachment 714806




Eyeballs and fingers? Is this some kind of decoration or is it edible because that looks like a punch bowl.


----------



## Blossom (Oct 24, 2022)

FJB said:


> Eyeballs and fingers? Is this some kind of decoration or is it edible because that looks like a punch bowl.



In a punchbowl so i would say "edible"  at your own risk ! haha


----------



## FJB (Oct 24, 2022)

Blossom said:


> In a punchbowl so i would say "edible"  at your own risk ! haha




That must be what you do when you _really _don't like somebody. Give them an X rated version of the finger.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Leo123 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 25, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


>




I've watched that through two times and I still can't figure out what on earth that thing is supposed to be lol but it's cute  though whatever it is.🥰


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)

FJB said:


> I've watched that through two times and I still can't figure out what on earth that thing is supposed to be lol but it's cute  though whatever it is.🥰


That's a tongue with eyeballs popping out.


----------



## FJB (Oct 25, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> That's a tongue with eyeballs popping out.




I know but what IS it lol like what is it really?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)

FJB said:


> I know but what IS it lol like what is it really?


Something weird to look at.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)

My FAVORITE revenge master.............


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Leo123 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> View attachment 715570




I'm embarrassed to be asking you this, but is that a dude or a chick?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)

Leo123 said:


>



YOU FUCKER!!!!


----------



## FJB (Oct 25, 2022)

Leo123 said:


>




That one still makes me flinch a little bit lol


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)

FJB said:


> I'm embarrassed to be asking you this, but is that a dude or a chick?



Thats Kate Beckinsale from the Underwold movies.  She's a vampire.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 25, 2022)

FJB said:


> That one still makes me flinch a little bit lol


Yeah, I watched it a few times and still flinched a bit.  Great video!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 25, 2022)

*I like this one...............it's CREEPTASTIC!!!!*


----------



## FJB (Oct 25, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> *I like this one...............it's CREEPTASTIC!!!!*





So did they both die at the end or what? Either way, it's giving me Don't Blink vibes.


----------



## FJB (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 26, 2022)

FJB said:


>



Altered makes some really F-ed up creepy movies, don't they!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> View attachment 715578


*YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!!!!

*


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## BackAgain (Oct 26, 2022)

A liberal Halloween involves deciding if this is a woman:


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 27, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 716528




If ghosts are dead how can they digest anything?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2022)

FJB said:


> If ghosts are dead how can they digest anything?


They garnish it with ghost peppers.


----------



## FJB (Oct 27, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 716006


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2022)

Halloween Barbie


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 28, 2022)

You post the cutest stuff mudwhistle. 🥰


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 28, 2022)

Come to the bash tonight starting at eight pm et!!! 







						USMB's Halloweekend Monster Mash Bash 2022 Announcement
					

Hello boys and ghouls, witches and wizards of all ages!! I'm going to get started on today's Thirteen Days Till Halloween theme soon, but I'm here to talk to you guys about a brand new Halloween event this year starting on Friday October 28th and going until Sunday October 30th. AKA the day...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## FJB (Oct 28, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 717055



This is so cute. 🥰


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


>



Umm,.. yeah,.. I'm probably just going to keep my mouth shut on this o


mudwhistle said:


> *YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 28, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> *My FAVORITE haunted house pic............*
> 
> View attachment 704171
> 
> ...


That would have been perfect for the new munsters movie coming out which is really going to suck,the screenwriters of that movie should never get a job in Hollywood again.


----------



## FJB (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 29, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 717560View attachment 717561




Cute.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 29, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 717712​




Who's Alan Page?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)

Over 4000 views......


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)

Halloween Recipe: Poison Apples - Travel Cook Tell
					

These Poison Apples (caramel apples for Halloween) are a fun and spooky way to dress up apples. They look great, taste amazing and are easy to make!




					travelcooktell.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)

​













						Vampire Fudge Recipe
					

Vampire Fudge Recipe. This easy 3-ingredient fudge is perfect for Halloween with its creepy vibe. Rich and delicious, the flavor of this Halloween fudge is fabulous. This simple fudge recipe is the perfect sweet treat for Halloween parties and get-togethers.




					www.annsentitledlife.com


----------



## FJB (Oct 30, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 718363




I miss the days where I could have gum. I can't now because I have TMJ. Anyways,...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> I miss the days where I could have gum. I can't now because I have TMJ. Anyways,...
> 
> 
> View attachment 718376


Gum wears down your teeth.


----------



## FJB (Oct 30, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Gum wears down your teeth.




Yikes! How much gum has this kid had? 😳


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## FJB (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2022)




----------

